# Liam may (does) have a Canine Soft Tissue Sarcomas



## Rob's GRs

Well I will taking Liam in on November 1st to have a "walnut size" very hard lump removed on his upper inside front right leg. Last night my vet did a needle aspiration to a slide and is pretty sure it is not a Mast Cell Tumor but possibly more of a fibrosarcomas. Once Liam has this removed the biopsy will better give us the answers and treatments. :crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending positive vibes your way for good results...


----------



## cgriffin

Keeping my fingers crossed for Liam.

My senior lab mix had two surgeries last year to have a growth removed from the inside of his upper left - hind leg. It came back as fibrosarcoma, he had the second surgery to get clean margins. He did not need Chemo or radiation therapy and nothing has grown back so far... knock on wood. 

I am keeping my fingers crossed that Liam is just as lucky.


----------



## tippykayak

Oh no! I prescribe bacon for Liam and whatever your favorite anxiety-calming beverage is for you.

It sounds like there's good reason to be optimistic here, but it's a pretty awful wait for the surgery and biopsy results. I feel for you.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Crossing fingers, hooves, eyes...everything. Sending positive jingles and prayers for you both.


----------



## Goldens R Great

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for Liam. Waiting is so tough.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm sorry to hear this about Liam, November 1st can't get here soon enough I'm sure. 

Sending positive thoughts and prayers the surgery goes well and you have negative results.


----------



## LibertyME

the waiting is soooo hard...fingers crossed for Liam...


----------



## desilu

Waiting is the hardest thing! Sending positive thoughts for sweet Liam.


----------



## Doug

Oh why to times like these go so slowly? 
We wish you the very best of luck Liam and with the very best results.


----------



## amy22

Sending positive thoughts for Liam.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

keeping my fingers crossed it is nothing, hopefully he has you worrying for nothing! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## daisydogmom

Thinking of you guys...


----------



## Brave

(((Hugs))))

Thinking of you guys. Wish I could make it better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tikiandme

The best of luck to you and Liam.


----------



## lgnutah

Hoping for good news


----------



## Allan's Girl

I hope everything turns out well


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Prayers and crossed fingers and paws for Liam.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Rob, fingers crossed for the best possible outcome for Liam....and you.


----------



## mainegirl

Good thoughts for all of you from moose, angel and me
Beth and gang


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Fingers crossed for Liam and a good diagnosis/prognosis. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rob's GRs

Thanks to all. The sit and wait until Nov 1st for the surgery, and then later getting the biopsy results, does feel like it will take forever to get here. 

I love(d) all my dogs but when something is happening to your "*Heart Dog*" everything seems a bit more concerning......


----------



## Dallas Gold

Rob's GRs said:


> Thanks to all. The sit and wait until Nov 1st for the surgery, and then later getting the biopsy results, does feel like it will take forever to get here.
> 
> I love(d) all my dogs but when something is happening to your "*Heart Dog*" everything seems a bit more concerning......


Hope you get good news. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Dylan

Keeping Liam in my prayers. I hope the wait will go fast for the both of you! HUGS!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Best wishes for Liam. The wait is excruciating wondering what it will be I know, feel for you.


----------



## TheZ's

Hoping for the best for Liam. While the waiting is really hard, the so often repeated advice of "carpe diem" comes to mind. Hope you and Liam have some great times while you're waiting.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Praying for good path results for Liam!!!


----------



## swishywagga

Keeping you and Liam in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cgriffin

If you don't mind me asking, is there a specific reason why you have to wait till November 1 for the surgery? 
I know it would drive me crazy to have to wait that long. 
My vet did the first surgery on my Thunder and sent off for pathology, it came back with fibrosarcoma but margins were not clear. A board certified surgeon did the second surgery with sent off to pathology and it came back with clear margins. He did cut out a lot of tissue, thankfully. 

I don't mean to overstep - you don't have to answer if you don't want to. 
Either way about it, I am keeping my fingers crossed for Liam and that he has a good turn out as well.


----------



## Rob's GRs

my vet's office was kind of busy with surgeries. The earliest I could have had it done was earlier in that week but I chose Friday so that I could be with Liam over the weekend to keep an eye on him. By me wanting a Friday pushed it a little further.
I guess I should mention that I'm not able to take any time off from work as my coworker left 3 weeks ago and I don't have a replacement yet. So this was another reason I really wanted a Friday to have a surgery done.


----------



## cgriffin

Gotcha, and like I said, I really did not mean to overstep. 
Our vet clinic is not that big, that is why I can usually get an appointment fast and the surgeon who came in to do the second surgery is a mobile surgeon, so he is flexible.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Sorry to hear about Liam .. You describing those lumps concerns me now for Molly's other lumps..she has the ones that are mammary type..but i felt some large ones under both her front legs..was worried about lymph nodes but now with your boy and saying fibrosarcoma has me worried about that.. 

I will pray you get good news and it is just a simple lipoma.. I will say make sure you have a t-shirt he can wear afterwards..will keep it slightly covered and help if it drains any.. Just a thought.


----------



## Rob's GRs

cgriffin said:


> Gotcha, and like I said, I really did not mean to overstep.
> Our vet clinic is not that big, that is why I can usually get an appointment fast and the surgeon who came in to do the second surgery is a mobile surgeon, so he is flexible.


No worries, I did not take your question as over stepping anything.......
My vets clinic is probably a medium sized clinic with 7 vets. They are full and no longer taking on new clients. If I should need a specialist surgeon later I will be sent to another clinic that does that, but they are about 30 minutes away. If I had it my way I would have liked to had it removed the day we were in there, but I know that is not the way things work. All I could do is get the first Friday they had an opening. (What I really wish is I would have noticed that thing sooner......)


----------



## Rob's GRs

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Sorry to hear about Liam .. You describing those lumps concerns me now for Molly's other lumps..she has the ones that are mammary type..but i felt some large ones under both her front legs..was worried about lymph nodes but now with your boy and saying fibrosarcoma has me worried about that..
> 
> I will pray you get good news and it is just a simple lipoma.. I will say make sure you have a t-shirt he can wear afterwards..will keep it slightly covered and help if it drains any.. Just a thought.


Liam has other lumps too on his belly and ribs but they were all small fatty tumors I had tested last year. I thought this one might be the same but to my dismay the vet said it was not.........


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and Liam and sending lots of positive thoughts your way!


----------



## MercyMom

I pray it isn't serious.


----------



## inge

Thinking of you and Liam.


----------



## hotel4dogs

sending good thoughts that it's just one of those "golden lumps and bumps"


----------



## Bob Dylan

How is Liam doing this morning? Are your boys ready for the big Halloween Party?


----------



## Rob's GRs

A little less than two weeks now and he can get that lump removed. I have everything ready, or least I hope I do, for his surgery on November 1st.


----------



## *Laura*

Thinking of you and Liam. What a worry.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Here are 2 pictures.

This is the area of the upper right leg that the lump is on.









This is the size of the lump pinched between my fingers (the size of a walnut).


----------



## AmberSunrise

Sending good thoughts !


----------



## Brave

Hang in there! You're doing a great job!! Only 13 -- really 12  ---- days to go!!!


----------



## Ljilly28

You and Liam are in my thoughts- hoping for a good outcome.


----------



## davebeech

hope everything goes OK with Liam !!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Sending lots of positive thoughts to you and Liam 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*

Rob

Just seeing this-praying for Liam and you!


----------



## Doug

Wow it really does look like a fatty lipoma. Well done for finding it.
Thank you for posting these photos. I would have never checked my dogs there for lumps and it also gives us an idea of what to look for.

Sending more prayers for an excellent outcome as well as strength and comfort going into the surgery.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

My prayer: Please, God, let the good dogs be okay. Let the good people smile. Amen.


----------



## Neeko13

Just catchjng up on this thread, so sorry to hear about your Liam..I will put him on my prayer list..


----------



## GoldensGirl

Rob, I'm just seeing this for the first time and my heart aches for you. 

We went through so much drama last summer and fall with a growth on Joker's left front paw. Our family vet was convinced that he had mast cell cancer, but the oncologist we consulted didn't think it was cancer. The darn thing continued to grow and we finally got my boy to a good surgeon, who removed the lump completely. Luckily Joker did not have cancer but instead had formed a hard lump around some sort of infection. 

The long wait and constant worry is exhausting. I so hope you get good news. You and Liam will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy

Good luck. Both of you are in my prayers.

Pat


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm so sorry - I am just seeing this now. Sending positive thoughts for Liam. The wait must be so hard. But I know you are using the time to shower him with even more love.


----------



## Doug

Our thoughts and best wishes are with you as we cheer on Liam and his team!
GOOOOoooooD luck Liam!!


----------



## Max's Dad

Hoping you get a good result tomorrow.


----------



## Rob's GRs

liam is currently eating his dinner. Is on the schedule now of no food or water after midnight. I'll take him in about 8 o'clock tomorrow morning my time.


----------



## Titan1

The very best of luck to you both! Fingers crossed you get some good news!


----------



## HolDaisy

Good luck Liam, we're thinking of you!


----------



## Brave

Best wishes for tomorrow!!!! I'll be thinking about y'all.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending positive vibes for Liam tomorrow!


----------



## Jennifer1

Just seeing this now.
Good luck tomorrow.
Sending benign vibes your way!


----------



## Claire's Friend

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## mainegirl

Prayers for liam


----------



## GoldenCamper

All the best for your boy tomorrow :crossfing


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you, praying for good news tomorrow.


----------



## 2golddogs

Sending best wishes that all goes well tomorrow and you get the best possible results.


----------



## desilu

Hoping all goes well and you get good news.


----------



## *Laura*

Hope all goes well tomorrow


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Prayers and benign mojo coming Liam's way!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Sending positive thoughts your way.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Praying you have an uneventful surgery..recovery goes smoothly and biopsy comes back benign! Good luck Liam! Be a brave boy!!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Sending good thoughts for you & Liam


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*

Rob

Praying for Liam and for you!
Keep us posted.
Can he come home today after the surgery?


----------



## goldensrbest

Hope you get good news.


----------



## cgriffin

Wishing Liam all the best today and good news to come


----------



## Goldens R Great

I'm praying for you and Liam today.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending more good thoughts for Liam today.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Sending good thoughts and prayers for Liam today! :crossfing for good news....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My thoughts are with you and Liam today-pray the surgery goes well and the results are good.

Wishing Liam a speedy recovery.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I dropped him off at 8 o'clock this morning and they told me I should be hearing from them sometime after lunch on how the procedure went , as well as when I can pick him up later this afternoon.


----------



## GoldenMum

Thoughts and prayers to you and Liam


----------



## Bob Dylan

Prayers for Liam!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Just stopping by to offer my good thoughts for today. I hope all goes well and that you have a good update later.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Good thoughts and prayers for your boy today.


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*



Rob's GRs said:


> I dropped him off at 8 o'clock this morning and they told me I should be hearing from them sometime after lunch on how the procedure went , as well as when I can pick him up later this afternoon.


Holding Liam in my prayers and will wait to hear from you, when he's home!


----------



## Rob's GRs

no word from the vet's office yet. I'm hoping to hear something soon.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I hope you do..


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope everything goes okay for Liam today, and that you get him home very soon.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I will be picking him up after 3 o'clock today , which is about an hour and a half from now. He's in recovery and they said he did well. I'll find out more once I get to the vets.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so glad he's out of surgery.


----------



## Brave

So happy he is out of surgery. Less than an hour until you get to take him home. Give him a big kiss from Bear an I. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Good to hear he did well through the surgery. 

Hope Liam has a restful night.


----------



## Jennifer1

Glad he's out of surgery!


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you glad he's out of surgery x


----------



## OutWest

Just now seeing this thread. Sending healing thoughts to Liam. Hope the test results are negative, and if not, show something very treatable. 

How many days will he be on the mend?


----------



## Rob's GRs

He is home now and I can see he's in a lot of pain. He had a small dinner and some water to go with a pain pill. I'm now making him lay down and rest. He goes back to the vets in 5 days to get a drainage tube removed and then 5 days after that to get stitches removed. I'm not sure when I will get the biopsy results and those are the ones I'm anxious to hear about.


----------



## Brave

Try to keep ahead of the pain, if you can. Tramadol every 8 hours significantly helped Bear right after his TPLOs. Time to spoil Liam like crazy! Spoiling should help keep his spirits up. I know he'll have no complications healing. I'll be praying for good test results.


----------



## Jennifer1

Glad he's home, sorry to hear he's in pain.
I agree, stay ahead of the pain. They should be able to give enough meds to keep him comfortable. If he is still in pain tomorrow, I would call and ask about getting something more.


----------



## Rob's GRs

tramadol twice a day is what is on. I'm glad to hear that it seems to be a good pain med.I finally have him resting now and hopefully maybe he'll catch a few zzzz.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Glad Liam is home, give him Hugs & Kisses from us!

Will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## AlanK

I hope all is OK Rob. It is awful when one of our best buddies is not well. 

Tramadol helps out Tuff on his bad days. 

Give that boy a belly rub from your friends in Georgia.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Poor boy is finally resting........


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw poor Liam  glad he's home where he belongs. Hopefully he will have a peaceful nights rest.


----------



## desilu

Poor baby. Glad the surgery went well.


----------



## swishywagga

Sending over soft gentle hugs to sweet Liam. Hoping he rest and recovers well x


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*

So glad that Liam is home with you where he belongs. I agree with AlanK about the tramadol-it really helped Smooch!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Poor guy  .. Being through it just recently after a few days Molly seemed much more comfortable. I highly recommend doing the t-shirt to help with the drainage. :crossfing that biopsy results are good. Molly's biopsy got sent on a thursday and got the results on Wednesday (officially were done Tuesday night at 7). 

Be a good boy Liam..rest, take your meds and demand lots of kisses and extra treats!


----------



## Doug

What a good boy, take it easy Liam and enjoy the extra pampering


----------



## Dallas Gold

Poor baby. Liam needs lots of spoiling this weekend.


----------



## JeanieBeth

I just read your thread. My heart goes out to you and Liam, if only our babes could talk. I'm sending positive healing thoughts and prayers for a full recovery. :thumbup:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper

So glad your boy is home in his element and recovering with you and Hogan. Take care and best wishes.


----------



## mainegirl

Glad he's home
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Praying with quick pathology! Stay strong Liam, and of course you too Rob!


----------



## KiwiD

Sending good thoughts for Liam.


----------



## *Laura*

I'm glad Liam is back home again. He'll feel better with lots of your TLC


----------



## SandyK

Glad Liam is home. Wishing him a quick recovery!! Thoughts and prayers for good path report.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Checking up on Liam, I hope he had a restful night.(and his Dad) Give him Hugs from NJ!


----------



## Rob's GRs

He, and I, did not rest too well last night. He really had a hard time walking when I tried to take him out in the middle of the night. And of course all the changing his blankets and such due to the drainage. My washing machine is getting the workout.......

Liam is however resting a little bit better this morning and did eat a full meal, with a little chicken noodle soup mix in his meal as he has always loved this if I could not get him to eat. Hey, they say chicken soup is good for the soul......


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sorry to hear neither of you had a restful night. 

Hope today will be better for you both. Sending healing thoughts for Liam. 

When do you get the path results?


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*



Rob's GRs said:


> He, and I, did not rest too well last night. He really had a hard time walking when I tried to take him out in the middle of the night. And of course all the changing his blankets and such due to the drainage. My washing machine is getting the workout.......
> 
> Liam is however resting a little bit better this morning and did eat a full meal, with a little chicken noodle soup mix in his meal as he has always loved this if I could not get him to eat. Hey, they say chicken soup is good for the soul......


They do say that Chicken soup is good for the Soul!
Hopefully you both will sleep better tonight and each night will get better.
What did the vet say and how long the drainage will go in and what about pain meds?
Give Liam some big hugs and kisses from me!
I bet your washing machine is going, and going!


----------



## Jennifer1

Sorry to hear last night was rough. Hopefully today is a better day


----------



## cgriffin

I hope today will be a much better day for Liam. 
Did you get pain medication for him from the vet? 
When Thunder had his second surgery to have a cancerous growth removed, he wandered around all night due to pain. I ended up giving him more pain meds during the night as well and he finally slept. I think the vet clinic had messed up and not given him enough to get through the night.

Wishing Liam a full and smooth recovery from now on


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping your sweet boy feels a little better today. Sending comforting hugs over x


----------



## goldensrbest

OI hope he is feeling at least a little better.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Glad your boy is home with you where he belongs. Waiting for the pathology report is so agonizing. Try to stay focused on the outcome you want, not the one you fear. I like to think of it as giving orders to the Universe, or maybe a form of prayer.

Joker takes Tramadol for his arthritis. During a recent visit our vet mentioned that he can also take Rimadyl with the Tramadol if he needs it, and the combination really makes a difference. You might ask your vet about this if Liam needs more pain relief. I hope they prescribed a strong enough dosage of Tramadol. That's probably 100 mg if he's a big dog. I bring this up because one of our vets tends to prescribe below the therapeutic dose, which drives me nuts, knowing that controlling pain is important for healing.

Holding you and your boy in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Doug

Sending Liam and Rob virtual healing and soothing massages and gentle licks from Hudson. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Rob's GRs

This Sunday morning he seems to be moving a bit better, and a little less "foggy".


----------



## goldensrbest

That is good news.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Good morning Liam, I hope you continue to improve and get to enjoy this Fall weather, HUGS!


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*

Rob

So glad to hear that Liam is doing better this morning!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Here he is this Sunday morning.... He is looking at me asking if I got any biopsy results yet after all this......  I am hoping to hear something my the middle of the week.

You have to excuse Hogan, he tries to get in every picture.


----------



## Brave

He's looking great!!!! Just a few more days until you get the results. Hang tight!!! 

((((Hugs)))))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*



Rob's GRs said:


> Here he is this Sunday morning.... He is looking at me asking if I got any biopsy results yet after all this......  I am hoping to hear something my the middle of the week.
> 
> You have to excuse Hogan, he tries to get in every picture.


Great picture-Liam looks good. I love how Hogan is trying to be noticed!!
Praying for benign results!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

You look Great Liam, Hugs for you and Hogan this beautiful/COLD morning!!!


----------



## desilu

Just checking in on you and Liam. I hope he is feeling better!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Awww he looks so good! He got his drain out? Hope the incision is healing nicely.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Liam is feeling more like himself. He gets the drain taken out tomorrow evening and the stitches taken out next Monday evening. Hopefully sometime in between I will get biopsy results. The incision appears to be healing fine however just recently he is really wanting to scratch at it using his hind leg. Hopefully this will not last long.


----------



## dborgers

Hey, Rob, sorry I missed this thread until now. I know the worry of waiting for biopsy results. Fingers crossed the biopsy says 'no cancer', and if it says otherwise, that they got clean margins.

Some of that elastic bandage wrap that sticks to itself might be handy to keep Liam from scratching the incision. They sell it at most drug stores.

All the best to ya


----------



## Ljilly28

Liam looks great- happy and not in pain. I dont blame him for being itchy. I get like that with stitches too at a certain point. Can he have vet wrap on his back paws to blunt the nails? I so hope his biopsy results say no cancer.


----------



## Rob's GRs

While I am at work now I made him wear a t-shirt for the first time (picture below) in hopes that may help protect the area just a bit. As well as the t-shirt may take his mind off the incision since he was not happy about having that put on this morning..

And yes that is once again Hogan, down in the left corner of the picture, trying to get into another picture........


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*



Rob's GRs said:


> Liam is feeling more like himself. He gets the drain taken out tomorrow evening and the stitches taken out next Monday evening. Hopefully sometime in between I will get biopsy results. The incision appears to be healing fine however just recently he is really wanting to scratch at it using his hind leg. Hopefully this will not last long.


Rob

Just love the pic of Liam and his undershirt-what-no cone of shame?
Tucker chewed and licked on his stitches when we had him neutered and got a slight infection, so we had to use the cone! 
PRAYING for no cancer!
I guess you are going to have to give Hogan his own photo shoot!


----------



## Brave

Hogan is a pro at photo bombing. 

Liam looks great!!! I agree with Jill about wrapping or covering his hind foot to blunt the impact of the nails. Hoping he doesn't give the t-shirt too much hassle. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Dylan

Looking Good Liam.........and Hogan, HUGS!!!!


----------



## cgriffin

Good idea with the shirt, I did the same thing with my Dachshund last summer when he was plagued by chigger bites and scratched himself raw, 

Hogan cracks me up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Liam looks good, great to hear he's doing well and healing. 

He looks great in his T-shirt, hope it keeps his incision protected. 

That's too funy about Hogan trying to get into the picture again-what a ham.


----------



## swishywagga

Liam looks so cute in his shirt!. Prayers continuing for good results x


----------



## Blondie

Prayers for Liam.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Rob's GRs said:


> Liam is feeling more like himself. He gets the drain taken out tomorrow evening and the stitches taken out next Monday evening. Hopefully sometime in between I will get biopsy results. The incision appears to be healing fine however just recently he is really wanting to scratch at it using his hind leg. Hopefully this will not last long.


 
If he really hates the t-shirt.. when Tesia started to scratch at some of her healing stitch wounds, I bought little socks and just put on on the paw she was scratching with. It helped a lot. I bought them at a pet supply store - they had different sizes, and little grips on the bottoms so she didn't slide around.

Keeping up my positive thoughts for good biopsy results..


----------



## love never dies

Liam looks good  
Sending him special hugs and prayers


----------



## GoldensGirl

Glad to see that Liam is feeling his oats. If the T-shirt isn't sufficient protection, maybe a Thundershirt would be? And I think I have seen some special protective devices for post-operative recovery in the assistive devices thread, if something stronger is needed.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*

Hoping You and Liam got a good nights sleep!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

He looks very manly in his t-shirt. Praying for negative biopsy!


----------



## GoldenMum

Just checking in to let you know I am thinking about you guys!


----------



## mylissyk

Liam looks great. Any news on the biopsy?


----------



## Rob's GRs

We have an appointment this evening to have is drainage tube removed. I'm going to ask the vet tonight when I could expect biopsy results as I am a little anxious for those as well. Thanks everyone for checking in on seeing how liam is doing, I do appreciate it.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Good luck with your appointment tonight.


----------



## Wendy427

All the best for Liam's appointment this evening!


----------



## dborgers

:crossfing it's just a fibroma. He's a lucky boy to have someone care about him like you do


----------



## Brave

Thinking of you guys. How is Liam today? I bet he'll be happy to get that drainage tube taken out.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Positive thoughts and lots of Hugs for all of you!


----------



## swishywagga

Golden wishes, and prayers for good news coming your way!


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*

Praying for good news for Liam.


----------



## Ljilly28

Thinking of Liam all day, and his handsome kind face. I hope his news is the best it can be.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just checking in. Like everyone else, I hope and pray that you get good news about Liam. Waiting is just so painful...


----------



## Rob's GRs

Getting ready to head out to the vets to get his drainage tube taken out......


----------



## AlanK

Hope all goes well Rob. Tuff and I are thinking about you two.


----------



## Jennifer1

Good luck. Hope you get good news soon


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Saying some prayers, thinking of you guys.


----------



## Rob's GRs

No biopsy results yet. The drainage tube came out and he is healing nicely. We go back Monday evening to get the stitches taken out and we hope by then to hear some results on the biopsy. The vet did mention that the tumor came out nicely and was not around any muscle, so no muscle needed to be removed it was more all subcutaneous.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

That is good news! I am sure that is making his recovery go so nicely! I hope you get the results sooner than that! I would call thursday and friday (maybe wait until the evening) and see if it came in. That way you dont have to wait until Monday!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Love you Liam, you will sleep better tonight without that drain.............always positive thoughts, HUGS!


----------



## GoldenMum

Glad to hear no muscle involved, thought and prayers for good results. I am sure Liam is happy to be rid of that drain.


----------



## love never dies

Liam is a Strong-Willed Warrior. Hugs.


----------



## Ljilly28

Those results seem to be taking forever. The suspense is rough, but Liam looks good. Is he getting a new high protein cancer diet?


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*



Rob's GRs said:


> No biopsy results yet. The drainage tube came out and he is healing nicely. We go back Monday evening to get the stitches taken out and we hope by then to hear some results on the biopsy. The vet did mention that the tumor came out nicely and was not around any muscle, so no muscle needed to be removed it was more all subcutaneous.


So glad Liam's drainage tube is out. Praying for good news for you on Monday.
What are you using on Liam to make sure he doesn't bite, chew, himself?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Checking in this morning. Glad to hear he's on the road to recovery...every little bit helps. And oh yes, the waiting is unbearable.

Sending hugs, kisses and prayers for you all.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Ljilly28 said:


> Those results seem to be taking forever. The suspense is rough, but Liam looks good. Is he getting a new high protein cancer diet?


The worst part is the lab doing the biopsy is my employer, but on a different campus that is 50 miles away........:doh:.

No diet change.



Karen519 said:


> So glad Liam's drainage tube is out. Praying for good news for you on Monday.
> What are you using on Liam to make sure he doesn't bite, chew, himself?


The nice part is he can not reach the incision behind his front leg with his mouth. However he can scratch at it with his back leg.


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*

Glad he can't reach with his mouth.
Did you try putting socks on his back legs like someone suggested?
Tucker got an infection after his neutering from licking, so I always worry about dogs that have had surgery.


----------



## hubbub

Coming out of lurking to say "Hooray!" for the drainage tube removal and the fact that no muscle was involved. Fingers and paws crossed - waiting is tough.


----------



## Jennifer1

Hoping you hear something today!
When Guinness had his splenectomy on a Tuesday, I got results that Saturday.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great news, sounds like Liam is coming along and healing very nicely. 

Sure hope the results are good news too.


----------



## Brave

Thinking of you guys. Your doing great! Waiting is hard! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper

Wishing Liam the best, he is in my thoughts.


----------



## Rob's GRs

My Goodness, Liam could grow a whole other large tumor at this rate before I may hear any biopsy results from the one we had taken out a week ago now.......:doh::doh:


----------



## Jennifer1

The waiting is so hard! I hope you hear soon


----------



## Dallas Gold

It took us over a week for Barkley- he had his splenectomy on a Friday and we got the results 12 days later on a Tuesday- apparently the weekends caused the delay, or that was what I was told. I hope you get good results soon!


----------



## Jennifer1

If you don't hear by Monday maybe have the vets call the lab to make sure it hasn't been filed away without sending out the results


----------



## Jennifer1

Dallas Gold said:


> It took us over a week for Barkley- he had his splenectomy on a Friday and we got the results 12 days later on a Tuesday- apparently the weekends caused the delay, or that was what I was told. I hope you get good results soon!


Wow, Guinness had his splenectomy on Tuesday and I had the results by Saturday (from anatech) I wonder why the difference?


----------



## cgriffin

It usually does take longer to get a pathology report back about a growth. 
When Thunder had his two surgeries, it took a week both times. Hang in there, Rob


----------



## dborgers

It took about a week for me to get Andy's results as well.

:crossfing it's just a lipoma. Hang in there!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Rob's GRs said:


> My Goodness, Liam could grow a whole other large tumor at this rate before I may hear any biopsy results from the one we had taken out a week ago now.......:doh::doh:


My experience has been that bad news comes very quickly but good news takes its own sweet time. I so hope this proves true for Liam and that the long delay means good news.


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*

Rob

Praying for good results for Liam and you!


----------



## Sweet Girl

The waiting is the worst part. Sending more positive thoughts. I hope you hear soon.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and Liam


----------



## love never dies

Praying for good news. Hugs.


----------



## Doug

Hoping and praying for great news SOON!!
We are all waiting with bated breath right along with you! 

In the meantime give your boys lots of hugs and smooches from Hudsie and I


----------



## Karen519

*Liam*

Rob

Hope you, Liam and Hogan are enjoying Sunday!:wave:


----------



## dborgers




----------



## Rob's GRs

We go and get the stitches out this evening.

Here he is below yesterday feeling good enough to do a little playing with a new toy I bought them.

Basically all I am waiting for now is the biopsy results...... :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*

Rob

What a great picture-looks like the boys are having fun!
Hope you get the results soon and I'm praying for Liam and you!


----------



## Bob Dylan

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing.............Prayers & Hugs for Liam!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to see Liam doing so well and feeling up to playing with Hogan. 

Hope you get the results soon and it's good news.


----------



## Rob's GRs

The stitches are now out. Still no biopsy results. The vet is going to call the lab tomorrow to see when they can be expected.


----------



## Brave

Man! I saw this thread and your name and I was all "click faster! open faster! we have news!!!"

Did the vet say WHY the results aren't in yet? I think it's time to call the lab. It's been 10 days, right?


----------



## swishywagga

Prayers continuing for good news. Hugs!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Brave said:


> Man! I saw this thread and your name and I was all "click faster! open faster! we have news!!!"
> 
> Did the vet say WHY the results aren't in yet? I think it's time to call the lab. It's been 10 days, right?


Yep it has been 10 days now and she has not heard a word. So she will try to call and get some kind of answer tomorrow.....


----------



## GoldensGirl

Rob, you must be frustrated right out of your mind and worried on top of that. I so hope the lab has the results and forgot to send them.

Holding you and Liam in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Yeah..not cool. Should have the results by now..sorry! Hope you get them tomorrow!


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*



Rob's GRs said:


> Yep it has been 10 days now and she has not heard a word. So she will try to call and get some kind of answer tomorrow.....


Rob

Praying for you both. It's not fair to make you wait so long!


----------



## Jennifer1

Hope you get good news tomorrow


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*

Praying for good news for Liam and you!


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*

Rob

Praying you and Liam get some good news!


----------



## Ljilly28

Rob, is today the day for news? Hoping for Liam it is good news!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Ljilly28 said:


> Rob, is today the day for news? Hoping for Liam it is good news!


I hope since it has been 12 days now. As of the time of this posting no word yet from my vet on the lab they sent it to results.


----------



## elly

Wow that's a long time, keeping everything crossed for good news x


----------



## hubbub

Sending positive thoughts your way - waiting is dreadful. 

Love the picture of your boys playing tug - they don't have a worry in the world


----------



## Dallas Gold

Wow, that is much too long to keep you wondering and waiting. I really hope they didn't lose it. Hope you get good news today.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Just called my vets and still nothing from the lab........ I guess there is always tomorrow........ :banghead::banghead:


----------



## elly

Oh yikes, sorry, I know how hard the waiting is. I think Chesters was about a week, a very long week. Here's to tomorrow...with good news x


----------



## Brave

Rob's GRs said:


> Just called my vets and still nothing from the lab........ I guess there is always tomorrow........ :banghead::banghead:


Unlike. Geez this is driving me batty. Give the pups a scratch for me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Really sorry you're still waiting for the results. 

I know this is really hard and stressful.

Hoping you hear soon and it's GOOD news.


----------



## Jennifer1

Wow, too bad there isn't anything that can be done to speed up those results! The lab must be busy or down a pathologist!
Hopefully good news tomorrow!


----------



## goldensrbest

This is a LONG wait, hope you hear good news soon.


----------



## Rob's GRs

the biopsy is being done by my employer but at an entirely different campus 47 miles away. I have started contacting some people to see if they know people on that campus that can do an internal look for me.


----------



## Bob Dylan

So sorry you have to wait longer, Hugs for both of your boys!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Rob's GRs said:


> the biopsy is being done by my employer but at an entirely different campus 47 miles away. I have started contacting some people to see if they know people on that campus that can do an internal look for me.


I would so be looking into it too! Hope you get some news soon!


----------



## dborgers

The wait must be excruciating, Rob. As always :crossfing you'll get the results you're hoping for.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Was just checking in. Man, I'd be going insane. I'm glad you're starting to call and see if someone can light a fire under them.


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*

Rob

I know how difficult waiting can be. Praying for good results!
Give Liam kisses for me!


----------



## Neeko13

Thinking of you while you wait for your results..prayjng its good news..I know the wait can be unbearable..


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*

Rob

Thinking of you and the boys and saying prayers.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I hate causing problems for people but the Pathologist at the campus I work has now sent an e-mail into the small animal pathology department in the city campus and requested this to be looked into...... Both campus pathology departments have the same department chairman that they share so I am sure this will be eventually heard by him....


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I sure hope you get an answer soon!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I can't believe that you are still waiting. That just stinks!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Things are starting to move....

I just got an e-mail back from our pathologist and below is what he got from the other campus pathology department....



> There is a final report in the system - written by Dr. XXXXXXXXXXXX. I am uncertain why the vet has apparently not received the report. There might be a glitch on the sending/receiving of the report.


----------



## Brave

Rob's GRs said:


> Things are starting to move....
> 
> I just got an e-mail back from our pathologist and below is what he got from the other campus pathology department....


Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully the results will trickle down to you soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

What the heck? Hope you get results.... good results.... today. That seems inexcusable. I'm not one to cause trouble ....until it comes to my kids or puppers. Then, watch out!


----------



## Wendy427

Rob's GRs said:


> Things are starting to move....
> 
> I just got an e-mail back from our pathologist and below is what he got from the other campus pathology department....


Good grief. Something's just not right about this! Hope you hear GOOD results, and SOON! :crossfing


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Why can't the pathologist tell you? Is there HIPPA for pets?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I to hope your vet can get the results..maybe they need to CALL then and get a verbal on what it is..


----------



## Rob's GRs

My vets office *now* has the report (the receptionist confirmed this to me) so hopefully my vet will call me this evening or tomorrow at the latest................


----------



## Jennifer1

I hope you get good news today!
It sounds like there was a glitch in the sending/receiving. Hopefully they get that fixed!


----------



## amy22

Hoping and praying for good news.


----------



## Bob Dylan

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing, our fingers and Paws are crossed!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Hoping you get good news, it's been such a wait for you. Sending lots of positive vibes from the UK for Liam!


----------



## Rob's GRs

My vet just called. She read the report to me, and will mail me a copy. There were 4 things on the report and 3 were not too good.

1. The margins were clean from the surgery. (Good)
2. It is Fibrosarcoma (Bad)
3. It is a very rapidly growing form, from the cells looked at. (Bad)
4. There were cancer cells also seen in a blood vessel which could indicate it has/will travel now elsewhere in the body. (Bad)

The vet suggested now is to keep an eye on him. Get every new lump checked out if I see any. Keep an eye on his lymph nodes and bring him back in the vets in six months.


----------



## goldensrbest

Really sorry, to hear that rob.


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm so sorry to read this


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Not the news I wanted to hear. Spoil him rotten.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Awww shucks. So so sorry.. so not fair.. I will be praying that removing it was all that was needed and it didnt spread. I am sure you will keep a very close eye on him. All that is left to do is treasure each day and pray that you have alot more time with him. Sending some prayers your way..


----------



## AmberSunrise

crap!! hoping clean margins will halt or at least really slow this down.




Rob's GRs said:


> My vet just called. She read the report to me, and will mail me a copy. There were 4 things on the report and 3 were not too good.
> 
> 1. The margins were clean from the surgery. (Good)
> 2. It is Fibrosarcoma (Bad)
> 3. It is a very rapidly growing form, from the cells looked at. (Bad)
> 4. There were cancer cells also seen in a blood vessel which could indicate it has/will travel now elsewhere in the body. (Bad)
> 
> The vet suggested now is to keep an eye on him. Get every new lump checked out if I see any. Keep an eye on his lymph nodes and bring him back in the vets in six months.


----------



## Max's Dad

Sorry to read the news. At least the margins were good. Thinking positive thoughts.


----------



## amy22

I'm so sorry to read this Rob. I'm praying for you all.


----------



## Goldens R Great

Oh no. I'm so very sorry. News like that just hits you right in the stomach..and the heart too.

I'm praying for you and Liam.


----------



## swishywagga

Really sorry to hear this, prayers continuing for you and Liam x


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

So sorry to read this news. I agree with the " spoil him rotten" suggestion.


----------



## Rob's GRs

The pathologist at my campus just e-mail me, after I mentioned what the city lab found. He said " _Oh not a good diagnosis, but I do not know the degree of surgical removal or modern therapies. Don't Despair"_ 

I am going to scan a copy of the report for him to review once I get it.......


----------



## Brave

Oh god. Rob. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm very sorry.


----------



## Jennifer1

I used to work with some veterinarian pathologists, it was always nice to know someone personally to talk to!

All cancer's are of course different, but my very good friends had a 10 year old dog diagnosed with fibrosarcoma. She had a baseball sized lump that appeared quickly on her back leg. At the time of diagnosis she had lots of tumors in her liver as well and was pretty jaundice. Not a good prognosis at all.
They opted for chemo and managed to get her liver tumors to shrink. The ended up stopping chemo after about 2 months since it (palladia) was really tough on their dog. They did have her for a year and a half, and it was a GOOD year and a half for the dog!


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry to hear this


----------



## desilu

Oh, Rob, that stinks. Sorry to hear it. Give Liam a hug for us. And here's one for you, too.


----------



## cgriffin

I am sorry about the diagnosis. 
I am keeping my fingers crossed for Liam, that it is not as bad as they think.
Fibrosarcoma is usually slow growing. Wishing Liam all the best.


----------



## elly

Im sorry, this isn't the news any of us wanted to read. Im hanging onto the positive, clear margins. That's good. That may help with the other 'bads', we can but hope. Gentle pats to your gorgeous boy and tell him to hang in there for a long a time possible..there's a lot of spoiling rotten to be had  
Love, healing and care to you all x


----------



## dborgers

Rob,

Although the news was something you (and us) didn't want to hear, the 'clean margins' comment should provide some relief.

Will you be doing any chemo? Andy lived nearly a year and a half and didn't die from lymphoma, a form of cancer that couldn't be surgically removed.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I am sorry it wasn't the way we wanted it to turn out. Liam looks so strong and healthy, I pray for many, many more good times for all of you, HUGS!!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

I am so sorry.

Sounds like he is feeling good though and hope he continue to be well for a very long time.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm sorry. I know that's not the diagnosis that you were hoping for. Keep spoiling him rotten!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AlanK

Sorry to hear the not so good news Rob. Give Liam some belly rubs from Tuff and I. Good thoughts and prayers from your friends in Georgia.


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*



Rob's GRs said:


> My vet just called. She read the report to me, and will mail me a copy. There were 4 things on the report and 3 were not too good.
> 
> 1. The margins were clean from the surgery. (Good)
> 2. It is Fibrosarcoma (Bad)
> 3. It is a very rapidly growing form, from the cells looked at. (Bad)
> 4. There were cancer cells also seen in a blood vessel which could indicate it has/will travel now elsewhere in the body. (Bad)
> 
> The vet suggested now is to keep an eye on him. Get every new lump checked out if I see any. Keep an eye on his lymph nodes and bring him back in the vets in six months.


Rob: I am so sorry it wasn't the news we were praying for!
Give Liam some big kisses and hugs from me!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I am so, so sorry. It is awful news to get. 

Is fibrosarcoma the same as soft tissue sarcoma? If it is, that is what Tesia's cancer was originally thought to be (and maybe it was). As such, the oncologist had various options for treatment - including several different chemotherapies. We tried two before the cells were reexamined and then thought to be melanoma. 

Ultimately, nothing worked for Tesia (it had already spread to her lungs, and her margins were not clean). She might have had multiple kinds of cancer. But when it was originally diagnosed as STS, my oncologist was optimistic that one of the therapies would work. 

I hope this gives you some hope if you choose to go the treatment route.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so sorry to hear the news isn't better. Thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## tobysmommy

Oh Rob, I'm so very sorry to hear the bad news, but I wish you and sweet Liam the very best going forward. Holding you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Neeko13

I'm sorry that you didn't receive better news..ill keep you and Liam in my prayers. .


----------



## Ripley16

I am so sorry to hear about your bad news. Sending you good vibes and thoughts from Ripley and I in Vancouver!


----------



## TheZ's

Wishing that despite this news you still have many happy days with Liam.


----------



## hubbub

I'm sorry the news was more bad than good. 

We also have to keep an eye on my girl's lymph nodes - I check them weekly to have a rough idea of things. Initially I was checking them every few days and was driving myself crazy trying to determine if there was a change or not. 

Continue to enjoy every moment with him, as he surely does with you.


----------



## Ljilly28

I am so sad to hear this news for Liam. I hope he feels good and holds his own for a good while, but it is terribly sad.


----------



## GoldenMum

I HATE cancer, it is a nasty ugly thing that affect way too many of our babies. Thoughts and prayers for many wonderful tomorrows.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I know your heart must be breaking, Rob, but gather yourself and fight this!

There is not one kindly, gentle thing that I can say about cancer, which I hate in all of its forms, but "clean margins" make for a good beginning. 

Love your boy. He doesn't know the diagnosis or prognosis and your job is to make sure that he never does. Resolve right now to enjoy every single day with him, no matter how many or few there may be. Celebrate his life, take a million photos, spoil him rotten, gather some fur to cherish forever...and remember to take care of yourself, because you can't take care of Liam if you don't.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## KiwiD

Sorry to hear of Liam's diagnosis. Sending many positive thoughts for your boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*

Rob

Stopping in to check on Liam, Hogan and you.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

hubbub said:


> I'm sorry the news was more bad than good.
> 
> We also have to keep an eye on my girl's lymph nodes - I check them weekly to have a rough idea of things. Initially I was checking them every few days and was driving myself crazy trying to determine if there was a change or not.
> 
> Continue to enjoy every moment with him, as he surely does with you.


 I ditto the quote above. When Artemis was diagnosed with cancer I was driving myself crazy with all the bad thoughts (which is way too easy...and very human) rather than focusing on positive thoughts (much harder for me, but I'm working on it). This forum has helped me immensely by reminding me on a regular basis to live my days like my dogs do, enjoying every day. My boy Artemis wakes up every morning excited at the prospect of a new day.....places to go, people to meet, things to eat, and stuff to sniff. He does not know that he is sick but he certainly knows when I hover over him.

You have all my thoughts for you that you have many more days, months and hopefully years with your boy Liam. Give him a kiss on the nose from us.

Lisa & THE BOYS

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tippykayak

Hey Rob,

I'm really sorry the news wasn't better. Give Liam a hug for me.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry to hear this news. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Big hugs to Liam!


----------



## swishywagga

Huge hugs and golden wishes sent across for Liam. Prayers continuing for you both, he is such a handsome boy x


----------



## Rob's GRs

Liam want to say Thank You in his own words in the attached video ( and yes that is Hogan once again getting in the picture with his toy....:doh: )......:curtain:


----------



## AlanK

Tuff gave Sir Liam a Woof and Golden Rooo hearing his Big Golden woof.


----------



## Doug

Ha ha ha ha! Liam sure is packed full of personality. It was great to see Hogan make an appearance too. I love it!

Yes enjoy each day, you have a multitude of more wonderful memories to make and plenty more good times to enjoy that are still yet to come. In fact I think that you will find that this diagnosis will take your relationship to a whole new level with your heart dog that you never knew existed.

I hope that you physical feel all of the love and positive wishes that has been sent out your way!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Hogan is that pesky little brother that always has to steal the scene! 

Now you know...but nothing has changed since yesterday. Give him lots of hugs and pats. Enjoy every day. Follow his lead.

dam dam dam :-(


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Liam looks great in the video, happy and going strong. 

I think you're going to have to break down and give Hogan his own time in the spotlight-typical little brother trying to steal the show.


----------



## dborgers

Woof woof! (sending back a big "HI" to Liam)


----------



## HolDaisy

Liam looks good, and great to see him having fun


----------



## hubbub

The response from my crew - Hannah: slept through it (3 times!) and the cat: ears perked up, eyed Hannah and then decided the threat did not exist. 

Big hugs and lots of scratches for your boys


----------



## SandyK

Sorry for the diagnosis for Liam. Loved the video...made me smile to know he is still happy Liam (and Hogan too)!! My thoughts and prayers are with you!!


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*

Rob

Love the video-Liam sure has a strong bark!
Enjoy everyday-dogs don't know
when they're sick, Thank God!
I agree, that Hogan should have his own video and photo shoot!!


----------



## OutWest

Tucker and Bella's said "woof!" back... Tess slept through it.  

He looks so happy. I can see that you are enjoying him a lot.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I finally got a copy from my vet of the pathology report in the mail today and it was not too good......



> This is a high grade soft tissue sarcolna. Unfortunately, because there is vascular invasion, a guarded prognosis must be given. The surgical margins are, however, clean​​​​


​


----------



## lgnutah

Does the last part, about the margins being clean, mean it was removed completely from themsite, but the vascular invasion means the cells had already migrated?


----------



## Rob's GRs

lgnutah said:


> Does the last part, about the margins being clean, mean it was removed completely from themsite, but the vascular invasion means the cells had already migrated?


I moved this thread down into the cancer forum now that it is known Liam has a form of cancer.

it does sound like the tumor was completely removed from the location it was in but being that it was a high grade sarcoma with vascular invasion does make it sound like there's a chance it may have migrated. I'm hoping the pathologist at work I sent a copy of this report to can help decipher this.


----------



## dborgers

They got the worst of it. Chemo will hunt down and kill any stragglers roaming about if that's the case.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Here is the entire report;



> Diagnosis
> ​​​(November 13, 2013)​
> FIBROSARCOMA ​
> 
> - DISTAL HUMERUS - CANINE.​
> 
> 
> Multiple sections through this mass are evaluated.
> 
> 
> The overlying epidermis and dermis are normal. Within the subcutaneous tissue, the neoplasm consists of interwoven bundles of fusiform cells. Individual cells have elongated vesicular nuclei with a prominent central nucleolus. Cells have a minimal amount of cytoplasm. There is some extracellular collagen deposition. Nuclear pleomorphism is fairly marked. Occasional binuclear and cells with giant nuclei are present. In some areas, the mitotic activity is very brisk with more than 10 mitoses in a single high power field.​
> 
> 
> 
> At one lateral margin of the neoplastic mass there is infiltration into the lumen of a blood vessel.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a high grade soft tissue sarcoma. Unfortunately, because there is vascular invasion, a guarded prognosis must be given. The surgical margins are, however, clean.​


----------



## Rob's GRs

dborgers said:


> They got the worst of it. Chemo will hunt down and kill any stragglers roaming about if that's the case.


 For some reason Chemo is not an option for this kind of cancer. Radiation would be if the margins were not clean.


----------



## dborgers

Rob's GRs said:


> For some reason Chemo is not an option for this kind of cancer. Radiation would be if the margins were not clean.


Muhammad Ali and George Foreman had different fighting styles, but they both packed a knockout and got the job done.


----------



## Rob's GRs

There are sooooooo many forms of cancers with different grades in each. All seem to have their different treatment options and prognosis. But in the end it all "stinks"...... as I know you are aware of too.


----------



## dborgers

Carpe Diem.  Will they present treatment options to you next week?


----------



## love never dies

Sending prayers. I hope you guys a good weekend. 
Big hugs to Liam.


----------



## cgriffin

All cancers suck, you got that right!!

You know, margins are clean, great. Guarded prognosis, each dog is different and there is no way of telling how far beyond that blood vessel it has spread. Think positive. 
I do still believe Fibrosarcoma is one of the slower moving cancerous tumors. Don't give up, stay positive for Liam, he needs you. 
Keep Liam's immune system up, he appears happy to me, he will fight. 

I am keeping my fingers crossed that you will be posting about Liam and his quirky brother Hogan next year at this time


----------



## *Laura*

I'm sorry for your bad news. I'm thinking about you and Liam ...( I loved Liam's video).


----------



## hubbub

My girl originally had a different STS. So, perhaps it can help shed light onto the path report for you before next week.

The mitotic growth rate obviously showed the number of cells in division indicating speed of growth. For her STS in particular, we were told that anything above 10 cells in mitosis was concerning and above 20 would be of great concern. The issue of vascular invasion comes into play because the cancer cells metastasize via the blood stream primarily to the lungs, so with vascular invasion, the cells have likely already been carried to the lungs. For her cancer in particular, the rate of metastasis to the lungs is about 5% - but raised with any sign of vacsular invasion. 

Again, all that applies to us, but it seems reasonable to assume it would translate to some degree. The oncology team was split on their recommendation - metronomic chemo (because there was no vascular invasion for us) or chest rads every 3 months. 

My hope for you is the same as others, that this thread will continue on with stories of your gang for a long time to come.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Rob, here's an article that might be helpful: Canine soft-tissue sarcomas - DVM. It explains some of the terms used in the pathology report. This one repeats a lot of the same information but says more about prognosis: Soft Tissue Sarcoma in Dogs » Small Animal Hospital » College of Veterinary Medicine » University of Florida. And here's another article that discusses different varieties of STS, along with treatment options and more about the prognosis:http://www.wearethecure.org/soft-tissue-sarcomas. 

Holding Liam and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Rob's GRs

Thanks.... A few of them I had already seen and others were new. You are right after a while they all start saying some of the same things. I guess since SFS do not respond to chemo that option was not presented to me. Also since he had clean margins the radiation was not mentioned this time around. I may review a few more resources and contact a few vets at work for a bit more information. However I have decided that even if I only have the "average" of 1 year left with him, as some reviews mention for high grade tumors, we will make it the best year possible !! If we go beyond the 1 year "average" each and everyday will be just that more of a blessing..... 

Thanks to all for your prayers and thoughts for my boy. It does mean a lot to me.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I was where you're at with my boy-I found out when he was 14-14.5 that he had cancer. My Vet felt that due to his age, any type of treatment would be far too hard on him and it would not prolong his life that much either if he made it through the treatment. 

My boy was basically in hospice from that point, we medicated him for pain when needed. He did very very well over the next year and we were very grateful for each and every day we had with him. We set him free of his pain at the age of 15.5.

My point is, don't give up hope, you may have much more time with Liam and those days could be very very good. 

Stay positive for his sake and make the most of each and everyday you have, as I know you will. 

My thoughts and prayers to you both.


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*



Rob's GRs said:


> Thanks.... A few of them I had already seen and others were new. You are right after a while they all start saying some of the same things. I guess since SFS do not respond to chemo that option was not presented to me. Also since he had clean margins the radiation was not mentioned this time around. I may review a few more resources and contact a few vets at work for a bit more information. However I have decided that even if I only have the "average" of 1 year left with him, as some reviews mention for high grade tumors, we will make it the best year possible !! If we go beyond the 1 year "average" each and everyday will be just that more of a blessing.....
> 
> Thanks to all for your prayers and thoughts for my boy. It does mean a lot to me.


Rob

I do believe that you and Liam will make the most of the time!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Rob's GRs said:


> ...However I have decided that even if I only have the "average" of 1 year left with him, as some reviews mention for high grade tumors, we will make it the best year possible !! If we go beyond the 1 year "average" each and everyday will be just that more of a blessing.....
> 
> Thanks to all for your prayers and thoughts for my boy. It does mean a lot to me.


Rob, the location of the tumor is a key issue. I looked at a few studies...not sure I gave you those pointers...that showed that SFS on a leg has a mean survival rate of over 3 years when treated with surgery and clean margins achieved. The higher grade is an issue for sure, but you may well get to live with SFS for a long time. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*

Checking up on you and Liam!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Wishing Liam much more time than what "averages" say.


----------



## Rob's GRs

He is still good. At lunch time he played a bit with a ball. He has bad shoulders so I can not through the ball for him to chase but I will though it up on my roof so it comes back down for him to try and catch. He enjoys this as well......

As for more information as to his prognosis the pathologist at my work reviewed the biopsy report and he too said that it was not good. He too talked in terms of "months" of satifactory life left and to enjoy each and every day. 

In terms of treatments this is what was suggested to me by several vets and sources now since Liam had clean margins (even though it was still a high grade tumor).....



> Surgery is the mainstay of treatment for soft tissue sarcomas. Surgery must be wide and deep in order to remove all of the tumor tissue. Tumors for which aggressive surgery results in “clean” surgical margins, no further treatment may be necessary. Routine rechecks of the surgical site, in addition to regular lung X-rays are recommended as follow-up.​


I know my vet mentioned may be bring him back in 6 months but I may make the first one closer to 3 or 4 months, and I will see about getting that X-Ray to check for the tumor spreading internally or even externally.


----------



## swishywagga

Prayers continuing for you both, hoping you have many more good days to enjoy with your sweet boy x


----------



## Rob's GRs

Liam goes into the vets this Saturday for an x ray. My vet decided see if it has spread already and if not we can use this chest x ray as a baseline to compare to future xrays in case it should spread.


----------



## cgriffin

That's a good idea, Rob.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and handsome Liam, and hope you get many, many more special days together!


----------



## hubbub

Rob's GRs said:


> Liam goes into the vets this Saturday for an x ray. My vet decided see if it has spread already and if not we can use this chest x ray as a baseline to compare to future xrays in case it should spread.


Fingers and paws crossed that his lungs are clear. I was going to ask if he'd already had baseline chest/lung rads - and suggest you consider them if you intended to x-ray in the futre.



Rob's GRs said:


> ...I will though it up on my roof so it comes back down for him to try and catch. He enjoys this as well....


My girl SO loved to do this! He clearly has lots of spunk


----------



## tobysmommy

Rob's GRs said:


> Liam goes into the vets this Saturday for an x ray. My vet decided see if it has spread already and if not we can use this chest x ray as a baseline to compare to future xrays in case it should spread.


Thinking of you both and sending strength and prayers. Hoping for good results on Saturday! Lots of cuddles to Liam (and some for Hogan, too).


----------



## Ljilly28

I will be hoping with all my strength that xray looks clear. Kisses to Liam.


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*

Rob

Praying that the xray will be clear!
Kisses to Liam and Hogan!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Good idea to have a baseline x-ray to go by. Healing thoughts and prayers to Liam as always.


----------



## Brave

catching up on the thread. My heart is with you and Liam, Rob. I hope the x-ray is clear.


----------



## dborgers

Clear X-ray coming


----------



## Rob's GRs

Just a quick note in my busy day today, I just got out from the vets office and Liam's X-Ray was clean. So it (Fibrosarcoma) has not spread to his chest area and we have a good baseline X-Ray now to have on hand for future comparisons.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Great news Liam, have a Golden weekend with Hogan and your Dad, HUGS!


----------



## cgriffin

I am so glad to hear that, Rob  Yay


----------



## amy22

Well that's great news!


----------



## hubbub

Fantastic news!


----------



## HolDaisy

Great news! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

Lovely news! Hope the rest of your day is lovely too.


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*



Rob's GRs said:


> Just a quick note in my busy day today, I just got out from the vets office and Liam's X-Ray was clean. So it (Fibrosarcoma) has not spread to his chest area and we have a good baseline X-Ray now to have on hand for future comparisons.


Rob

So HAPPY to hear that Liam's Chest X-Ray was clear!!


----------



## Wendy427

Wonderful news!


----------



## swishywagga

Wonderful news, hoping you all have a great weekend!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic news-wishing Liam all the best.


----------



## mainegirl

Great great great!!!!


----------



## AlanK

Great news Rob. You guys have a GReat weekend.


----------



## desilu

That's wonderful news, Rob! So happy for you!


----------



## dborgers

Great to hear, Rob! You must be so relieved. Bet you're feeling pretty good this weekend


----------



## *Laura*

Yahh Great news!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Rob's GRs said:


> Just a quick note in my busy day today, I just got out from the vets office and Liam's X-Ray was clean. So it (Fibrosarcoma) has not spread to his chest area and we have a good baseline X-Ray now to have on hand for future comparisons.


Excellent news! From studies I have seen, this news and the clean margins from surgery mean you can probably enjoy years more with Liam. I so hope that's the case.


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*

Wishing you, Liam and Hogan, a very Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*

Rob

How is Liam doing?


----------



## Rob's GRs

So far so good! Thanks. 

I will be taking him in for a vet visit probably near March to get a lumps and bumps check up done as that will be 4 months since his surgery.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Such good news. Way to go handsome.


----------



## dborgers

Rob's GRs said:


> So far so good! Thanks.
> 
> I will be taking him in for a vet visit probably near March to get a lumps and bumps check up done as that will be 4 months since his surgery.


Glad to hear he's doing well!


----------



## swishywagga

So pleased to hear Liam is doing well!


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*



Rob's GRs said:


> So far so good! Thanks.
> 
> I will be taking him in for a vet visit probably near March to get a lumps and bumps check up done as that will be 4 months since his surgery.


Rob

I am SO GLAD to hear that Liam is doing good!
Love the pic of Liam and Hogan and the ball!


----------



## Neeko13

Im glad to hear your boy is doing good...I will keep him on my prayer list...


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that Liam is doing well!


----------



## KiwiD

Good to hear Liam is doing well.


----------



## cgriffin

Great, keeping my fingers crossed for Liam's next appointment. So far so good


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thanks for the update, I was wondering how Liam's doing.

Great to hear he's doing so well.


----------



## desilu

That's wonderful news.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Great news, I was so happy to read your update! Yea Liam.! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Liam*

So happy for Liam!


----------



## dborgers

Please give Liam a scritch from us in his favorite spot


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*

Rob

How is Liam doing?


----------



## Rob's GRs

Karen519 said:


> Rob
> 
> How is Liam doing?


So far things are great. 

I do have an appointment now for Saturday March 8th for his 1st follow up lumps and bumps check since his surgery. He has bumps on him that are fatty tumors but at this point I want him checked out every 4 months or so for new, or changing lumps.


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*

Rob

How is Liam doing?


----------



## oakleysmommy

Happy to hear he's doing well


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hope Liam's Vet appointment on Sat. is good news. 

Looking forward to your update.


----------



## Ljilly28

So nice to hear Liam is doing well!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Thanks,

I will post up what the vets says/finds on Saturday..............:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping things go well on Saturday!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Crossing fingers and paws for you!


----------



## rbi99

Wishing you both the best - not much more I can say that hasn't been said.


----------



## dborgers

So far, so good. I'll keep my fingers crossed things remain as good as they've been 

:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Rob's GRs

Well we are back from the Vets. Liam did have a small lump in the same area as where he had the Fibrosarcoma removed, which did not make me too thrilled, but when aspirated it was consistent with a Fatty Tumor..... 

My vet decided to take some extra time today and "map out" all his lumps and bumps with their current sizes. 

Since everything seemed OK we now stretched out his next appointment at 6 months, unless I notice any changes from the Lumps and Bumps map she gave me.


----------



## dborgers

Sounds like the report was as good as you could have hoped for  Glad to hear it!


----------



## swishywagga

That's really great news, give Liam a belly rub from me!


----------



## Doug

Hooray for the good news
Praying for no more lumps or changes!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great update, hope Liam continues to do well and his next check up in 6 months is as good.


----------



## Goldens R Great

Sounds like a good report. Hugs to Liam!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Splendid news! I hope you have many years of monitoring those lumps and bumps, which are herewith forbidden to multiply, grow or harden.


----------



## Karen519

*Laim*



Rob's GRs said:


> Well we are back from the Vets. Liam did have a small lump in the same area as where he had the Fibrosarcoma removed, which did not make me too thrilled, but when aspirated it was consistent with a Fatty Tumor.....
> 
> My vet decided to take some extra time today and "map out" all his lumps and bumps with their current sizes.
> 
> Since everything seemed OK we now stretched out his next appointment at 6 months, unless I notice any changes from the Lumps and Bumps map she gave me.


So glad that it went well, Rob! Kisses and hugs to Liam!


----------



## Rob's GRs

*4 Months vet visit*

Just placing a picture of my boy Liam after his vet visit. So now he is 4 months free of Fibrosarcoma.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a handsome boy!


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful boy Liam!


----------



## oakleysmommy

Great news! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

What if one of us posted a picture of our dog and the poor boy was ugly as sin - think anyone would say so!!!!! Glad everything is going so well for both of you.


----------



## hubbub

Awww, he reminds me of my girl - that same thoughtful expression. Fingers and paws crossed for continued good days


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*

Rob

I love that picture of Liam-what a doll baby!!:wave::wavey:

That is great, four months free of fibrosarcoma!


----------



## desilu

I remember when Liam adopted you. So glad he is doing well.


----------



## cgriffin

Great news about Liam 

I think I had mentioned before, that my lab mix Thunder had a tumor removed off of his left hind leg which turned out to be fibrosarcoma. He was fibrosarcoma free for 1 year and 8 months when Hemangiosarcoma claimed his life. I always thought he would lose to fibrosarcoma. 

Keeping my fingers crossed that Liam will also remain fibrosarcoma free


----------



## Lucky Penny

Just catching up on Liam's story. What a fighter he is! So happy to read things are looking great after the removal of the tumor. Praying for it to stay that way.


----------

